# Why won't you get on the ground subframe



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I've run out of ideas as to why I cant get the frame on the ground. I've searched, tried, checked and can't figure it out. The car in question is a MKV GTI with bomber fronts and bagyard rears. Wheels are Super RS 18x8et42 with very new 205/40 up front. Frame is notched, thought I was bottomed out on the notch...not the case. It looks like I'm hitting a tie rod maybe? Does bending the pinch welds help? 
I'm so close but yet so far. 

















I appreciate any help and ideas.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Bombers are double bellowed....

I'm on the same page as you with the MKV platform.. Although the ride quality is amazing.. these bombers didn't go as low as advertised..If I decided to sell them, I'll most likely upgrade to the BY supreme series.. 

I know there's a million and one variations.. But this is my 3rd set of air ride struts and never had an issues with my previous setups being on the floor.. but did have a problem with ride quality.. hence, the reason I went with BY front struts...

If you'd like to send me a PM, I'd be glad to exchange info on what has been done to the car, modifications etc :thumbup:

Kevin


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Sent you a pm Kevin. I think I could get it with a 205/35 but I'd ruin a wheel in Jersey for sure.


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

shouldnt hve to bend pinch welds to get subframe down. and u can put the Subframe on the ground without tierod notchs. dont know enough about the bombers, so i cant offer an answer. least knocked two of ur questions off the list! 

good luck wanna hear what you end up finalizing as your culprit.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

you should be able to lay out on 18's on a mkv easy with just a notch


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

the bolts of my frame are milimeters from the ground, I'm on OEM 16's on my mkv jetta, I had the passenger side notched and still not yet on the ground, I got air lift XL's on.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Minor_Threat said:


> the bolts of my frame are milimeters from the ground, I'm on OEM 16's on my mkv jetta, I had the passenger side notched and still not yet on the ground, I got air lift XL's on.


 
stock size tires??

thats prob the reason


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

205 55 16


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

what top strut mount are you using, if stock make sure not to reuse bearing part of it,because BY already have bearing built in the top portion of the strut. 
also cutting top part of the splash shield and bending pinch helps with tires of your size. 
[URL=http://img15.imageshack.us/i/i...5.imageshack.us/img15/3117/img8400f.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
another thing make sure the strut is sitting all the way in the spindle(use spread tool) 
[URL=http://img13.imageshack.us/i/i...3.imageshack.us/img13/1680/img8398z.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] 
[URL=http://img94.imageshack.us/i/i...4.imageshack.us/img94/9169/img8392j.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas. The struts are all the way in using just the oem mount, no bearing. I'm gonna look at the pinch weld and see if that's it maybe remove some fender liner. If that's not it then I see a strut mount design in my future. 

Cheers, 
Jared


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

hey jared. are you running your front sway on the bombers? if so, are you using stock end links, or adjustable -- and if they are adjustable are they shortened all the way?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

The sway bar is completely out


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Bombers are double bellowed....
> 
> I'm on the same page as you with the MKV platform.. Although the ride quality is amazing.. these bombers didn't go as low as advertised..If I decided to sell them, I'll most likely upgrade to the BY supreme series..
> 
> ...


 Kevin, I'm still convinced you're hung up on something as there are quite a few people who are laying frame on 17's and 18's. 

Sorry to hear that you don't think they're advertised incorrectly, but we built this setup based on our shorties and then took into account the height of the double bellow bag. :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

was eddie hitting the sauce while running the CNC again?:laugh: I'll take your bombers. just throwing it out there


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Bombers are double bellowed....
> 
> I'm on the same page as you with the MKV platform.. Although the ride quality is amazing.. these bombers didn't go as low as advertised..


 given that pictures mean everything, and I never shot mine on frame, here's a Jetta, also on 18x8.5s et45 with 215/35s 







 
double bellow is not the issue. it seems to happen alot around here that when people run into issues 'going low' that the first thing they do is blame the strut, and then pretty much always we see a post 'ah, yeah, sorry. my pinch welds were holding me up.' i'm not saying that a strut cant limit your travel, but it would be awesome to see someone exhaust all other possibilities before jumping on the 'my bags are holding me up' and saying that the product is not performing as 'advertised.' 

on my front 17x8s running 205s the only thing keeping me from going lower is my lip and the damn ground. 

(but i'm working on the latter) :laugh:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

thats the equivalent of an upskirt shot. :blushes:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

The 35 profile tires look like the ticket. I honestly think it's the tires, I'm running neogens which run wide and boxy so they don't stretch like a falken keeping the profile relatively large. I'm hitting those pinch welds and ripping out the liners after work, either it works or doesn't lol. I might do a few burnouts too and take some meat off these tires.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

OVRWRKD said:


> The 35 profile tires look like the ticket. I honestly think it's the tires, I'm running neogens which run wide and boxy so they don't stretch like a falken keeping the profile relatively large. I'm hitting those pinch welds and ripping out the liners after work, either it works or doesn't lol. I might do a few burnouts too and take some meat off these tires.


 nankangs. . thats where its at:thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I know, I jumped the gun when I bought these tires. Was so amped when the wheels got here and could get these overnight. A week later I took them apart anyway to polish the lips. Dam I'm impatient lol


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

getting 35 series tires is dumb and is not the correct way to fix this problem 

my mk4 is laying on 45 series 

the a3 im working on right now has 40 series on 18s with just a pass side notch and endlinks removed with air lift struts and lays frame with no trimming or anything of the sort 

i am willing to bet that your struts are not all the way into the spindles (even tho they may look all the way in)....when i was isntalling the air lifts i had to really lean on the spreader tool to get the spindle open enough to slide the strut all the way in


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> getting 35 series tires is dumb and is not the correct way to fix this problem
> 
> my mk4 is laying on 45 series
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't say it's 'dumb', it's just not the proper way to correct the problem. 

There are so many variables to take into consideration when trying to get the car on the ground. 

Maybe its just me, but I don't think that laying frame really makes you that much more of a 'man'. Personally speaking, if the car has a great stance, that is way more important than getting your frame on the ground.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm definately going to check and make sure the struts are all the way in, it's on my post work list. Thanks for all the help, I'll let you know what I come up with in a few hours hopefully. I love my stance either way, but I feel the car is challenging my engineering know how lol


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't say it's 'dumb', it's just not the proper way to correct the problem.


 well personally i dont flip out as some people do....but lowering your car via smaller tires is kinda dumb


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> well personally i dont flip out as some people do....but lowering your car via smaller tires is kinda dumb


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

:thumbup:


BklynMKV said:


> given that pictures mean everything, and I never shot mine on frame, here's a Jetta, also on 18x8.5s et45 with 215/35s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm speaking from experiences from my last 2 sets that I had no issues with warren.. I also gave credit to BY being a better handling, more comfortable ride from past struts I've purchased... Considering I've exhausted myself in hours of work on the car... and working with miller, swoops, paulito, and others..who are pretty reputable in the scene. I have also spoken to steve from ORT, months prior and was more then willing to book a hotel to have the car on a lift for him to look at to help solve my issues which fell threw..

Again, I have no problem dropp'n the dime on some new supremes.. but when I order something.. I don't want to be mislead..

I'm more then happy with Andrew helping me with the bombers, and the price, and the delivery and the customer service.. so I'm not trying to be the bad guy.. I'm being upfront so people don't spend the money on bombers, if they can get some supremes for alittle more with alot less headaches down the road.

I'll see ya'll at H20i


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

ForVWLife said:


> getting 35 series tires is dumb and is not the correct way to fix this problem
> 
> my mk4 is laying on 45 series
> 
> ...


 im with this guy


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I closed the gap about half way, can't fit my flip flop underneath my lip anymore. Struts were out about 1/16", and I was sitting on the clamp for the tie rod boot. When aired out I wasn't sitting on the pinch welds, so I didn't bother with them. I"ll figure it out on a lift at some point, I like the way it sits either way. I'll probably end up designing some custom strut mounts over the winter along with whatever else pops in my head while I'm daydreaming at work. Thanks for all the help everyone! 

See you all at H2O:beer: 

Jared


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

man, i'm so far away from laying frame, but i feel like with higher offsets i could definitely get that **** down there.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm speaking from experiences from my last 2 sets that I had no issues with warren.. I also gave credit to BY being a better handling, more comfortable ride from past struts I've purchased... Considering I've exhausted myself in hours of work on the car... and working with miller, swoops, paulito, and others..who are pretty reputable in the scene. I have also spoken to steve from ORT, months prior and was more then willing to book a hotel to have the car on a lift for him to look at to help solve my issues which fell threw..
> 
> ...


 as andrew said earlier, its not good you are having issues. but coming on here and accusing ort/bagyard of 'false advertising' with nothing to back it up is a bit, um, messed. 

how about lets see some pix of it not hitting frame? lets see some pix of it hitting frame on any other struts and your current rollers? lets seem some pix of the bomber properly installed. basically, lets see anything other than words that say bombers don't perform. because slamming a product on the forums, and the rep of a supplier and the product designer, without facts is, well, borderline libel. 

its also a bit, ahem, strange that you want to buy another product from a company that said lied to you :screwy: 

andrew, steveo and i will be at the ORT booth at H2O, and andrew and I will be at air affair. feel free to stop by to chat 


+ Jared. sorry to thread jack this. glad your sorting your setup. see ya at air affair!


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Brklyn no worries on the thread jack. I'm going to get it all te way down, probably with the custom strut mount. I go from let's see if I can go lower to I want a bigger turbo every twenty minutes lol. Can't get rid of bombers though, handle to well. 

See you this weekend! 
Cheers, 
Jared


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Kevin, I will be at my booth at H2O if you would like to return your bombers.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

New forum rule: everyone who thread jacks needs to buy me a beer lol. Maybe I should actually do some work today instead trolling vortex on my phone?


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

swing by 45th. we'll hook it up :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

"What is this we ****?" :laugh:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Kevin, I will be at my booth at H2O if you would like to return your bombers.


 That sounds fair :thumbup:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

BklynMKV said:


> as andrew said earlier, its not good you are having issues. but coming on here and accusing ort/bagyard of 'false advertising' with nothing to back it up is a bit, um, messed.
> 
> how about lets see some pix of it not hitting frame? lets see some pix of it hitting frame on any other struts and your current rollers? lets seem some pix of the bomber properly installed. basically, lets see anything other than words that say bombers don't perform. because slamming a product on the forums, and the rep of a supplier and the product designer, without facts is, well, borderline libel.
> 
> ...


 you're all fired up, somebody needs a beer :laugh:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

BklynMKV said:


> as andrew said earlier, its not good you are having issues. but coming on here and accusing ort/bagyard of 'false advertising' with nothing to back it up is a bit, um, messed.
> 
> how about lets see some pix of it not hitting frame? lets see some pix of it hitting frame on any other struts and your current rollers? lets seem some pix of the bomber properly installed. basically, lets see anything other than words that say bombers don't perform. because slamming a product on the forums, and the rep of a supplier and the product designer, without facts is, well, borderline libel.
> 
> ...


 
I'll be glad to speak to you at H20i or Air Affair :thumbup:

I have a build thread: "Projeck Krossbreed", you can find my past setups, experiences, pictures, updates, etc... I've been on the air thread enough to think that I have established some sort of credability as far as what I know has worked and what hasn't from experience in working with some of the best, if not the best installers (from both our neck of the woods) who I learn from still today.

You know I'm from Long Island, & you know who does my installs... Are you questioning there abilities?

At the end of the day, I'm the customer who expects to get what they asked for.. I don't think I'm more of a "Man" being layed out... But If that's what I want for my personal goal.. then that's why I'm paying the money as a customer to get what I want!

If I was told ""No.." this setup won't do what I asked.. I would have spent more money on the setup that would have.

Don't be so feisty  These forums are about being informative, and to help each other with getting to that person's goal in there project.




_________ Jared, I'm sorry for getting off topic on your thread... But your more then welcome to have some Jack Daniels of mine, I don't heart beer so much :beer:



Again.. Peace and Love... See Ya'll at H20i... 

Kevin


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

vr6vdub97 said:


> you're all fired up, somebody needs a beer :laugh:








ORT beer of choice - H2O 2010



BLKSUNSHINE said:


> ... Don't be so feisty  These forums are about being informative, and to help each other with getting to that person's goal in there project...


Kevin

If there was any hard information in your post, versus 'i dont go low enough,' then i am sure everyone could be way more helpful :beer:

____but your getting rid of your bombers, so you should be all set now


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

BklynMKV said:


> ORT beer of choice - H2O 2010


What kind of Brooklyn is that? Regardless, I'll be expecting one when I get down there Friday.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Never had that Brooklyner, that's a sweet looking bottle though..the new champagne of beers?


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Jared. lol. bringin it back. Yeah, its this collab that Brooklyn Brewery and Schneider Weiss did. Gotta go to my importer downtown and make sure he has my stash


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> You know I'm from Long Island, & you know who does my installs... Are you questioning there abilities?
> 
> 
> Kevin


just to clarify, i'm the one who installed kevins front struts and i know for a fact that they are installed 100% correct. i would not have let the car leave my driveway otherwise.


----------

